# Nochmal Chieftec tower :)



## Xeal87 (11. Januar 2003)

Hallo!
Kann es bei einem Chieftec tower Probleme geben, bei einem Motherboard mit 6  USB Anschlüssen ? Ich hatte den Eindruck das bei dem chieftec Midi Tower die dafür vorgesehenen "löcher" auf der Rückseite des Towers zu klein sind. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?
Cya


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. Januar 2003)

Wieso hat dein Motherboard 6 USB-Plätze?
Meistens sind es hinten am Board doch nur 2 und die restlichen sind ein PCI-Slotblech.
Wenn dein Motherboard den ATX-Formfaktor aber einhält, dürfte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Xeal87 (11. Januar 2003)

*stimmt ja *g**

Ok danke


----------



## sam (11. Januar 2003)

und wenn nicht ->dremel


----------

